# Incredibly frustrating: Can post new threads, but can't reply...



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

I can post new threads in the various forums, but whenever I try posting a reply to someone, in my own thread, I'm told: "Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting.", and it either isn't approved, or takes DAYS to be approved. I'm not a spammer, or someone looking to cause trouble. I'm just here to seek advice from like-minded individuals, as well as offer help from my own pool of knowledge. So if you guys would please sort this out, it would be very much appreciated, as not being able to properly immerse myself into this community is incredibly frustrating.

DP.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, believe it or not mate we have a life outside the forum and sometimes, just sometimes things get missed.

IF l see a post or thread needs to be approved, believe it or not l approve it.

Given you have only made 17 posts l find it staggering that this is bothering you to the extent you need to make a thread on it, seriously.

Thread closed and we will deal with it in time.


----------

